# oil leak from distributor?



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

Did an oil change last week and saw some oil on the bottom of the distributor 
cap. I thought it was nothing so I wiped it off and now I noticed it again 
this week. I took off the cap and there was no oil inside everything looked 
normal. Could oil be leaking from the distributor?........later, tony 94 xe


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

There is a small o-ring located on the end of the distributor assembly where it connects to the exhaust cam. It costs ~$0.09 so it's not worth stocking at the dealership or so the parts guy told me, and they're not in high demand either. He said I can either find a used distributor assembly for the o-ring or buy a mixed bag and hope that I one will fit. Obviously, if you have another means of transportation you can just take it apart, remove the o-ring and find the correct size.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

what is involved in accessing this o ring?. Do I have to take apart the whole distributor?....I never did b4, so I am clueless, is it just a matter of unbolting things, or is other shit connected in there?., later tony


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm not really sure as I haven't replaced mine yet. I have a spare engine to work on so if I get a chance I'll take that apart and let you know what to do. I looked in my FSM and I couldn't find any mention of disassembly, just an exploded diagram of the engine with the distributor assembly taken off as a whole unit. I assume the o-ring is behind that. Hopefully someone else might know.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

Found one on ebay that shows what the distributor looks like. I also saw the distributor ring everyone is talking about. It looks like you just take off the 2 bolts that hold the distributor - the same bolts you loosen when you set the timing. I found one at a junkyard for $35. I may just get it and see if my friend who is a boiler mechanic, can get me a high temp o ring......But my leak is right by the distributor cap which is far away from the oring. Makes me think its something else......later, tony If I find a good o ring I will mail you guys who need.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Unless it's leaking heavily you can fix it over the weekend or when you have time. I've swapped the distributor a few times on mine. It's really easy. make sure the rotor phase is maintined... (don't turn it upside down.) Mine is leaking a little oil out where it rotates at the engine block. I've been too lazy to take it off and change the o-ring. I suspect it leaks from igh oil pressure and the rubber only lasts a year or 2.


----------



## Alexander (Jun 2, 2004)

*Oil leak inside the distributor*

The distributor of my 92 Sentra has an oil leak inside the distributor. I need to find out how to completely dissasemble the distributor in order to replace the oil seal that goes inside of it. Can anyone here give me any hints on how to do it? I have the oil seal buy it seems impossible to get where it is. The part number is Nissan OEM part number is B2101-11M10.


----------



## Nickspeed571 (May 10, 2005)

the only servicable o-ring in the distributor from the factory is the mounting o-ring. the factory basically says the internals are too hard for joe average to rebuild so they don't offer them. you can try the o-ring first. if that doesn't work you might have to buy a reman distributor.


----------

